# Here's a stab at a "demotivator"



## keith204 (Dec 31, 2008)

Had some fun with some gels I got for Christmas.  I'll wake up tomorrow morning and decide whether I still like it or not


----------



## Kegger (Dec 31, 2008)

That's awesome!!!

Would you mind if I shared this with some of the people around the office?


----------



## keith204 (Dec 31, 2008)

Kegger said:


> That's awesome!!!
> 
> Would you mind if I shared this with some of the people around the office?



Thanks.  You bet.  Though it's morning and I still like it, I have a feeling my dad won't


----------



## edmdusty (Dec 31, 2008)

That's great. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dwol (Jan 1, 2009)

haha, that is cool


----------



## craig (Jan 8, 2009)

Love the concept here. The background light is a little tough. Seems to be falling off in different directions.

Love & Bass


----------



## ccssk8ter11 (Jan 8, 2009)

I've actually seen this on a de-motivational poster thread on another forum.. weird haha. Cool picture though.


----------



## keith204 (Jan 8, 2009)

ccssk8ter11 said:


> I've actually seen this on a de-motivational poster thread on another forum.. weird haha. Cool picture though.



what have you seen on another forum? Please share a link


----------



## ccssk8ter11 (Jan 9, 2009)

keith204 said:


> what have you seen on another forum? Please share a link


 
I cant remember which forum it was on, ill try to find it and then send you a link.


----------



## AlexColeman (Feb 26, 2009)

Ha-ha.


----------



## crazycreature11 (Feb 26, 2009)

nice...inspir(al)ing


----------

